# Looking for Chris Todd



## reynard (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm trying to trace Chris Todd who trained as a deck officer at HMS Conway in Anglesey in about 1972. He was born around 1956 so will now be around 50. I don't know who he sailed with but I knew him when we kids together in army quarters in Woolwich. I last saw him in about 1974 when he was driving round in a horrible Ford Capri. Can anyone help?


----------



## pentola999 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,
Have you tried the HMS Conway webb site and Club?


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

Chris Todd was one of the witnesses when I married my first wife back in 1981. We were at Tower Hill together doing mates, and yes he had an old light green Capri, which he bought while we were at college in 1980. He lived in a flat above a shoe shop which was owned by his father in Erith.
His Australian girlfriend came over while we were at college, and as far as I know he emigrated to Oz, to the West Coast in the Fremantle area. Unfortunately I have not heard from him since we left college.
I sailed on a ship paying off in Singapore, whose next port of call was Freemantle, and I later heard he came down to the ship to see if I was still on it
If you track him down would appreciate his address.

Enri


----------



## Enri (Jun 24, 2008)

Reynard, I sent you a private message a couple of days ago. Last Sunday out of the blue I had a friend request on facebook from Chris.


----------



## aged william (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for that. I've just re-registered under different user name. Will try & locate him on facebook


----------

